# Would you drink applejuice from a urine sample cup and what is your type?



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, would you? I added all the types in the response so any patterns can be seen more easily. 









Oops! Just realized that adding type to responses will not illustrate any connection to type. It would take something like 48 responses to do that. Which is a bit much. Anyone knows how to edit the poll or just delete it?


----------



## Undeclared (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I don't see any problems....it is unused after all....and I have worked up a thirst considering whether or not I should really drink out of such a thing and wondering why I have to in the first place.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Those things are totally and completely sterilized. They come sealed and everything. So, yeah, I would.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

I hate apple juice.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I love apple juice and don't understand why this would be an issue.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sure. My sense of smell is quite keen. If I smell apples instead of pee, it's all good.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

My theory is that thinkers will be ok with it but feelers less so.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

The key word is UNused. Those are indeed sterile, which translates to cleaner than the glasses coming out of a dishwasher, even one set on "sanitize". So, sure, I would drink apple juice out of it.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Staffan said:


> My theory is that thinkers will be ok with it but feelers less so.


Why, because feelers aren't _logical_ enough?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Hm I don't know.

I guess I would.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Staffan said:


> My theory is that thinkers will be ok with it but feelers less so.


What exactly are you trying to achieve once armed with this info?


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

No I wouldn't. Apple juice smells like urine to begin with.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

The word "UNUSED" is the key.I am an ISFJ and I love apple juice.If I couldn't find any other glasses/cups sure I would use the sample one.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

The question did not include the word "unused."
Therefore the answer is ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Um yeah, it's unused so why not?


----------



## How Do You KNOW (Jan 9, 2011)

The fact that it's in a urine cup would make me paranoid, repeating to myself, "What if somebody slipped a bit of urine into it as a joke?" Now that I think of it, I don't think I'll ever accept apple juice again unless I broke the seal and poured it myself, which would also solve this urine cup paranoia problem. I still wouldn't drink it out of a urine cup though. I'd find something else I could drink out of that would make me feel less uncomfortable.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

How Do You KNOW said:


> The fact that it's in a urine cup would make me paranoid, repeating to myself, "What if somebody slipped a bit of urine into it as a joke?" Now that I think of it, I don't think I'll ever accept apple juice again unless I broke the seal and poured it myself, which would also solve this urine cup paranoia problem. I still wouldn't drink it out of a urine cup though. I'd find something else I could drink out of that would make me feel less uncomfortable.


Ever eat fast food? Who knows what they do to it before you get it?


----------



## How Do You KNOW (Jan 9, 2011)

Linnifae said:


> Ever eat fast food? Who knows what they do to it before you get it?


Please don't do this to me. Apple juice has already been ruined. Don't take my Baconators too.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> What exactly are you trying to achieve once armed with this info?


I was looking for a question that would separate T and F. The MBTI has a bad test-retest reliability and I imagine this question would not have that problem. But on the other hand maybe people take it as a challenge and answer yes even if they might not do it in real life. I should probably come up with something more upsetting that is harder to accept. Like if you would dissect a close relative or significant other. If the majority still answers yes I suspect they are not telling the truth.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Linnifae said:


> Ever eat fast food? Who knows what they do to it before you get it?


No, I actually never it that stuff anymore.


----------

